# XXXL Jacket??



## pyrosis (Dec 24, 2011)

I seem to have a big problem finding jackets with sleeves long enough for my arms (which are 6'7" from fingertip to fingertip...) I am only 6'2" tall, but with these freakishly long arms. 

I currently have a Burton AK XXL Jacket and the arms are ALMOST long enough, but not quite. The damn sleeves are always pulling up from around my gloves, leaving a gap where snow gets in. Plus I look like a goober.

Are there any companies that manufacture outerwear in XXXL?? Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm 6' with 6'7 wingspan. 54" chest.... North face xxl fits well. Columbia xxl or xlt/xxlt fit well. Oakley is ok...... Burton jackets no way....


----------



## pyrosis (Dec 24, 2011)

Word, thanks man! Appreciate that. With a +7" on your arms, you ought to try rock climbing!


----------

